# Wrist watch



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

My daughter and I just finished this hand with associated wrist watch.


















The groundbreaker in the background is my first, my 6 yr old son is helping out with that one so it's a slow process.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Cool - what are you going to do with the hand ?


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

It's actually for my daughter's school.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Finally! A school with class. hehehhehehheeeee


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice! Looks good!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

For school? EXCELLENT!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

They both look great ..glad to see your kids in on them.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Very realistic. Looks great.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I like too...


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Very gross! Great job.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Really? For school? That's great! And the hand is pretty awesome too


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

For school, like, when the teacher says, "Raise your hand"?


----------

